# Gewindeschneiden und Fließbohren mit einem Motor



## bitotec (17 September 2010)

Hallo Ihr,

Meine Aufgabe von nem Kumpel;

Ich soll mit einem Dahlandermotor 700/1400/4kw mit dem FU FC302 regeln

Meine Mittel

Dahlandermotor 700/1400 U/min
Simodrive Posmo 75W (mit Profibus) für Vorschub
Danfoss FC 302(mit Profibus)  für Drehzahlregelung
CPU ist ein 315 2DP

zu erfüllen sind:

1. Fließbohren mit 2800U/min
2 Gewindeschneiden max. M8 mit 60 U/min

Der Kumpel möchte das direktübersetzt mit dem FU regeln - Geht das?????

Ich habe mal meine alten Formelsamlungen rausgeholt --- das wären ja nur 4 Hz

Hat der Motor da überhaupt noch die Kraft, das Gewinde zu schneiden?=?

Kann ich den FC302 umschalten auf die anderen PolPaare

Hat da Jemand Erfahrung???:?:


----------



## klausbre (17 September 2010)

Ja so etwas habe ich schon öfters mit meinen Kunden gemacht.

In jedem Fall benötigst Du einen FU mit guter Vektorregelung, der
auch in den kleinen Drehzahlen ein gutes Moment bringt. Hier trennt
sich die Spreu vom Weizen.

Eines sollte man aber bedenken: Ständerbohrmaschinen machen ihre
Drehzahlregelung normalerweise durch eine variable Riemenübersetzung,
d.h. mit größerem i werden sie langsamer und gleichzeitig stärker. Die 
elektrische Regelung fährt jedoch mit konstantem Moment. D.h. das 
Abtriebsmoment ist bei 6Hz nur noch ca. 1/8 von dem, was die
Riemenübersetzung gebracht hätte (ohne Betrachtung der Wirkungs-
grade).

Vom Gefühl her, würde ich mir mit einem F7-Umrichter, einer Pulsgeber-
karte und einen Drehgeber auf dem Motor (ggf. auch einem Flanschgeber
wie ihn die Fa. Ströter liefert) ein M8er-Gewindeschneiden zutrauen. Über
den Danfoss möchte ich aber keine Abschätzung abgeben.

Ich hoffe das hilft etwas weiter.


----------



## Jan (18 September 2010)

Ich habe so etwas noch nicht gemacht, aber eines kann ich schon mal sagen.
Wenn der Motor nicht fremdbelüftet wird, solltest du evt. mal den Hersteller fragen, ob der Motor das mit macht.
Bei Motoren ohne Fremdbelüftung würde ich von mir aus maximal auf 15 Hz runtergehen (je nach Umgebungsbedingungen).
Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass der Arme sterben wird.


----------



## bitotec (18 September 2010)

klausbre schrieb:


> Vom Gefühl her, würde ich mir mit einem F7-Umrichter, einer Pulsgeber-
> karte und einen Drehgeber auf dem Motor (ggf. auch einem Flanschgeber
> wie ihn die Fa. Ströter liefert) ein M8er-Gewindeschneiden zutrauen. Über
> den Danfoss möchte ich aber keine Abschätzung abgeben.
> ...



@Klaus 

Kannst du mir  mehr über den Umrichter "F7" erzählen (Marke, ver vertreibt ihn ist der mit profibus ansteuerbar.... )
oder gib mal einen Link mit dr Beschreibung

Danke im voraus


----------



## klausbre (18 September 2010)

Der F7 ist von Yaskawa. Vertrieben wird er von uns und noch ein paar anderen Partnern. Zudem kannst Du das Gerät auch von Omron bekommen.

Datenblätter findest Du auf meiner Homepage.

Aber wenn ich mir es recht überlege, würde ich Dir bei einer Neuanschaffung zum Nagelneuen Nachfolger A1000 raten. Die Vekorregelung und Performance im unteren Bereich konnte hier noch mal gebessert werden.

Die Daten zu dem neuen Gerät habe ich leider noch nicht hochgeladen, aber bei www.yaskawa.de ist alles zu finden.

Vielleicht noch ein Hinweis zu der angesprochenen Erwärmungsfrage:
Natürlich wird der Motor bei 4Hz auf Dauer zu warm werden, allerdings ist das Gewindeschneiden meist schnell vorbei. Bei unseren Anwendungen dauerte das Schneiden i.d.R. viel kürzer, als der Moter zum Durcherwärmen brauchte. Wenn der Motor dauerhaft unter Last mit 4Hz gefahren wird, brauchst Du wirklich einen Fremdluefter.


----------

